# Laptop mit WindowsXP bootet nicht mehr nach Installation vom Service Pack 2



## areacomp (15. August 2004)

Hallo!

Wie oben schon erwähnt habe ich seit der Aktualisierung auf SP2 unter Windows XP Home Edition ein Problem beim booten meines Laptops. Es erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

STOP: c0000221 [falsche Prüfsumme für Datei] Die Datei SHDOCVW.DLL ist wahrscheinlich beschädigt. Die Vorspannprüfsumme stimmt nicht mit der errechneten Prüfsumme überein.

Die Benutzung der Wiederherstellungskonsole hat mir auch nichts gebracht. Die Meldung das erfolgreich ein neuer MBR geschrieben wurde wird angezeigt, doch nach erneutem booten bekomme ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Auch das booten der letzten bekannten funtionierenden Betriebssystem brachte keinen Erfolg.
Das booten im abgesicherten Modus funktioniert auch nicht.

Bevor ich mich an den Recovery CD´s versuche, wollte ich mich mal bei euch Profi´s erkundigen, ob mir jemand einen Tip geben kann.
Wichtig: Die Daten müssen erhalten bleiben!

Im Voraus für Eure Mühe vielen Dank!


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. August 2004)

Vermutungen: Ähnliche Probleme können beschädigte RAM-Module verursachen, sowie in einigen Fällen ein verstelltes/beschädigtes BIOS. Oder aber die Festplatte hat einen Schaden weg. In jedem Fall würde ich alle Teile überprüfen.

Für RAM gibt es MEMTEST:
http://www.memtest86.com/

Für die Festplatte sollte es beim Manufacturer / Hersteller ein Diagnoseprogramm geben.

Das Bios kann man probeweise auf Fabrikeinstellung resetten (Einstellungen vorher aufschreiben!).

Gruß,
Neuro


----------



## xCondoRx (16. August 2004)

ein hardwaredefekt ist ziemlich auszuschliessen..
die SHDOCVW.DLL stellt shellinstanzobjekte bereit, die informationen aus der registry abrufen.. 

versuch mal die datei SHDOCVW.DLL neu auf die platte zu kopieren und zwar nach c:\windows\system32

vielleicht behebt das den fehler schon..


----------



## areacomp (16. August 2004)

Hallo!

Habt erstmal vielen Dank für eure Mühe. Nach einigen selbstversuchen, welche nichts genützt haben, installierte ich parallel auf eine andere Partiton das gleiche Betriebssystem. Dieses startete ich dann, und kopierte die vom SP2 gesicherte "SHDOCVW.DLL" in den Windows Systemordner. 
Danach konnte ich zumindest das defekte Betriebssystem wieder hochfahren.
Zum guten Schluss benutzte ich die Windows Systemwiederherstellung und setzte das ganze System um zwei Tage zurück. Ein neues Update auf SP2 funktionierte ohne Probleme. Als letztes formatierte ich die zweite Partition mit dem überflüssigen Betriebssystem.
Alles wieder in bester Ordnung!    

Grüsse 

Areacomp


----------

